# Newport, Oregon 2007 Yaquina Wheels Lighthouse Century Ride



## skiph (May 11, 2007)

Put August 19, 2007, on you cycling calendar and come to Newport, Oregon, to ride 1 of 3 routes on the Yaquina Wheels Lighthouse Century Rides.

Description: 3 courses: 25, 62 (100km) & 100 miles. 

Short Course (25 mi): Yaquina Head to Yaquina Bay Lighthouse, through historic Newport Bay-Front and east along beautiful Yaquina Bay; watch for blue herons, egrets and bald eagles. Return to Yaquina Head Lighthouse. 

Metric Century (100km): Extend short course with moderate climb to Toledo, south-east on a quite back-country road to Elk City; then return to Toledo & back along Yaquina Bay to Newport & Yaquina Head. 

Century (100 mi): Depart Metric Route after returning to Toledo from Elk City; head north to Siletz and follow the Siletz River through beautiful coastal forests to the Pacific Ocean, follow Siletz Bay to Taft; then south along scenic Oregon Coast Bike Route with vistas at Fogerty Creek, Boiler Bay, over Otter Crest Loop to Beverly Beach then return to Yaquina Head. 

Rest stops: 1, 3 or 4, depending on route. 
300 rider limit.

Terrain: Mostly flat, short climbs

See website for online registration, on-site registration opens at 7:00 am.

Fee: $30.00/full & metric Centuries; $15.00/25 miles

Visit our web site: http://www.yaquinawheels.org/Century.html for more information.

Also visit http://picasaweb.google.com/SkipH152/2007YaquinaWheelsBicycleClubLighthouseCenturyPreview

for a pictorial preview of the routes.


----------



## skiph (May 11, 2007)

Bump....


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

First off, great to have an event ride on the Oregon Coast. However, August at the beach is one of the WORST months to go. Lots of tourist traffic and many times poor weather when the hot days warm up the inland, making the coast a foggy, cold area. Perhaps consider having the ride in late September for another year?


----------



## skiph (May 11, 2007)

Bump 2...


----------



## skiph (May 11, 2007)

Bump 3...


----------



## skiph (May 11, 2007)

Last call....


----------



## skiph (May 11, 2007)

Thanks to all who came.

A bit of damp start, but the 'liquid sunshine' was gone by 8AM and pretty much sunny for the rest of the day.

Pretty much zero wind all day, which is somewhat unusual along the Oregon coast.


----------

